# Good stocks for Covered Call writing?



## BrightGreenGlow (30 March 2010)

What do you guys recommend for a good Premium yield for selling a Call Option? Also volume-wise and activity?

I know you can find this info on the ASX but just asking you guys, the fourmers here. 

I find BHP seems to have a good yield.


----------

